# adding more cichlids!



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

looking for a red terror, Cichlasoma Festae
and a Trimac..


i hope you guys can help!


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

hey mac if you find a red terror can you let me know where you find it i want one aswell


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

fleescar said:


> hey mac if you find a red terror can you let me know where you find it i want one aswell


Will do!
Please so the same! I need to get these guys!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Call BA's they do special orders


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Call BA's they do special orders


Seriously?! Even if its for 1 fish?


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

macKRAZY said:


> Seriously?! Even if its for 1 fish?


I've placed requests with BA before, sometimes they will contact their distributor who will send a bunch (30+) juveniles to that store. In other instances the employees contact other locations to see if they have what you are looking for. Worst they can say is "no".

Best of luck


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

When I was looking for a Warty Frogfish I called BA's in Newmarket. They got the latin name of the species, order in 3 and I ended up never buying it cuz my tank cracked and I shut down the system.

Good news is they never asked for a name or number, just told me an approximation of when the fish would arrive.


----------

